# Vegas restaurant recommendations?



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm heading out to Vegas in mid-September for a bit of birthday fun and looking for recent restaurant experiences. We're staying downtown (at the GN), but are going out to a late show on the strip one night. Anyone have a restaurant recommendation for me?

We've eaten at Picasso's at the Bellagio and Hanks at GVR (both great). I was thinking of trying Alize at the Palms. Anyone been there? Seems to get great reviews.

There are so many choices now that if I'm coming in for a weekend I tend to get sensory overload trying to decide where to eat.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mark from Plano said:


> I'm heading out to Vegas in mid-September for a bit of birthday fun and looking for recent restaurant experiences. We're staying downtown (at the GN), but are going out to a late show on the strip one night. Anyone have a restaurant recommendation for me?
> 
> We've eaten at Picasso's at the Bellagio and Hanks at GVR (both great). I was thinking of trying Alize at the Palms. Anyone been there? Seems to get great reviews.
> 
> There are so many choices now that if I'm coming in for a weekend I tend to get sensory overload trying to decide where to eat.


Alize was pretty good...I was pretty impressed by their bar...still, pound for pound, I'd say the best restaurant in LV is Michael Mina in the Bellagio...I also enjoyed Alex in the Wynn and Joel Robuchon (sp?) in The Mansion (although, it technically isnt in The Mansion)...if you're looking for something a little less spendy, Leutecce (sp?) in The Venetian is pretty good, and of course the LV version of Bouchon (Venetian) is also worth checking out...


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Try the Delmonico at the Venetian. I know, I know, its an Emeril Lagasse joint but its really good. Try the bone in ribeye.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> Try the Delmonico at the Venetian. I know, I know, its an Emeril Lagasse joint but its really good. Try the bone in ribeye.


I second that. Also, I am a big fan of Bradley Odgen in Ceasar's Palace.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a Las Vegas local. A gourmand I am not, I am afraid, so I can't help you with fancier recommendations. But if you're wondering about hidden spots and your stomach can take it, here's a list of hidden gems that are only to be found here.

- Tiffany's Diner, inside the White Cross Drugstore. It's the oldest restaurant in town and open 24 hours.

- Luv-It Frozen Custard. You're not allowed to call yourself a local until you've had it at least once. https://www.luvitfrozencustard.com/

- Though it's an L.A. thing, they've got a 24-hour Fatburger on the Strip. Can't go wrong!

- Champagne's Cafe. It's not a restaurant (well, not since the NV smoking ban went through; they used to have decent Italian food on hand) but rather a bar. Worth a visit! It's been there since the 1950s, it was a Rat Pack hangout, and it is a wonderfully garish yet classic slice of old school Vegas.

- Lotus of Siam. It looks to be a nondescript hole in the wall, but Gourmet magazine once called it the best Thai restaurant in North America.

- Freakin' Frog, a pub across the street from UNLV. (Yeah, I know... the name....) Don't go there for the food; go for the beer. Biggest beer selection I have ever seen. Ever wanted to buy a $500 bottle of rare Belgian ale brewed by Trappist monks? They've got it. Also, if you tell them you're an out-of-towner and appear to be of affluent means, they might let you upstairs to the whiskey attic, which perhaps has the finest selection anywhere between Los Angeles and Chicago. You can smoke cigars up there, too.

Enjoy your time.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I found Delmonico to be nothing more than an over-glorified Black Angus...the best steaks that I've ever had in Vegas (and I've eaten my share of steaks in Vegas) came from Del Frisco's and Prime...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

We're heading to LV in a week for a long weekend to celebrate my wife's birthday. I have heard some very good things about the steak house in the The Paris. We're thinking about eating there. Fitzgerald's in the New York, New York will do in a pinch.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> We're heading to LV in a week for a long weekend to celebrate my wife's birthday. I have heard some very good things about the steak house in the The Paris. We're thinking about eating there. Fitzgerald's in the New York, New York will do in a pinch.


Not sure if this means that we'll be there at the same time or not, but we're heading out on the 20th for a long weekend to celebrate MY birthday.

I have only booked one dinner for Friday night at Vic & Anthony's Steakhouse at the GN. Still need to book a couple more. On Saturday night we're going to see Ray Romano at the Mirage (10:30 show), so I'll probably try to book something in either the Bellagio, Caesars or the Venetian since those are close by.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> On Saturday night we're going to see Ray Romano at the Mirage (10:30 show), so I'll probably try to book something in either the Bellagio, Caesars or the Venetian since those are close by.


I like Todd English' Olives retaurant in the Bellagio. If you like sushi and Japanese food, I highly recommend the Japanese restaurant at the Bellagio as well (I forget the name). Check out the B&B Ristorante at the Venetian.

Have fun!


----------



## neoursa (Mar 13, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I like Todd English' Olives retaurant in the Bellagio. If you like sushi and Japanese food, I highly recommend the Japanese restaurant at the Bellagio as well (I forget the name). Check out the B&B Ristorante at the Venetian.
> 
> Have fun!


Sensei is the name. It's OK as far as service, excellent atmosphere. I'd recommend FiX at Bellagio over this, excellent service, food in a modern martin-bar like setting.

(did vegas a week ago).


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Finally settled on Grotto and Vic & Anthony's at the Golden Nugget (where we're staying) and then Tao at the Venetian on the night we go down to the strip to see the show. Haven't tried Tao but someone I work with went there on his last trip and really liked it, so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mark from Plano said:


> Finally settled on Grotto and Vic & Anthony's at the Golden Nugget (where we're staying) and then Tao at the Venetian on the night we go down to the strip to see the show. Haven't tried Tao but someone I work with went there on his last trip and really liked it, so I thought I'd give it a try.


I don't know if this is anything you might be interested in, but after dinner, Tao becomes a club...and a pretty good one at that, IIRC, dinner guests get free admission too...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I don't know if this is anything you might be interested in, but after dinner, Tao becomes a club...and a pretty good one at that, IIRC, dinner guests get free admission too...


I did know that and it MIGHT be something I could be interested in given the following caveats:
(1) We're going across the street to the Mirage to see Ray Romano for the 10:30 show so we'd have to come back afterwards (lesseee...nightclub or blackjack. nightclub or blackjack...)
(2) We're old fogies (early-mid 40's) and some of the newer dance music is a mystery to us. One of the last times we went to a club populated by 20-somethings we spent the whole time laughing at ourselves about how out of touch we were. What I'd really like is someplace where we can "kick it old-school." Literally. I don't think Tao is that. But we might try it any way.
(3) Mrs. Mark_from_Plano is an early to bed, early to rise gal. I've told her she needs to plan on a BIG nap on Saturday to stay out late, but...we'll see how that works out.

Anyway, thanks for the tip. If you know of anyplace that plays something other than hip-hop these days, let me know. We're pretty much up for everything from the '40's to the '90's (Ballroom to pop to rock) but just can't seem to look anything but stupid trying to dance hip hop.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

I thought folks only spent time at the tables (free drinks), and the gentlemen's clubs... so isn't that where you eat too?

In and out burgers... nice christian hamburger establishment in the heart of the city.

No there are some nice places, but all over priced in my opinion so I stay away from them.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mark from Plano said:


> I did know that and it MIGHT be something I could be interested in given the following caveats:
> (1) We're going across the street to the Mirage to see Ray Romano for the 10:30 show so we'd have to come back afterwards (lesseee...nightclub or blackjack. nightclub or blackjack...)
> (2) We're old fogies (early-mid 40's) and some of the newer dance music is a mystery to us. One of the last times we went to a club populated by 20-somethings we spent the whole time laughing at ourselves about how out of touch we were. What I'd really like is someplace where we can "kick it old-school." Literally. I don't think Tao is that. But we might try it any way.
> (3) Mrs. Mark_from_Plano is an early to bed, early to rise gal. I've told her she needs to plan on a BIG nap on Saturday to stay out late, but...we'll see how that works out.
> ...


Try the Terrazza Lounge at Caesars, I don't know at what time they stop with the live piano, but it's a much more "kick-black" atmosphere, I'd also recommend the Baccarat Lounge at the Bellagio, or The Bar at THE Hotel...The Petrossian at Bellagio is also nice, but, late at night, I've noticed that a large number of...how shall we say??? working girls??? hang out there...


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm taking a licensing exam on November 1 and will be staying at Bally's from 10-31 to 11-2. As I will be studying on 10-31 I plan on staying in the hotel for dinner. I note there is a steakhouse on premises and I was wondering if anyone has been there recently. If so, I'm curious as to your thoughts. The night of 11-1 I'm planning to give craftsteak a shot . . . unless anyone here advises otherwise!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

spielerman said:


> I thought folks only spent time at the tables (free drinks), and the gentlemen's clubs... so isn't that where you eat too?
> 
> In and out burgers... nice christian hamburger establishment in the heart of the city.
> 
> No there are some nice places, but all over priced in my opinion so I stay away from them.


I generally try to get out to Vegas two or three times a year and as for me, (a) I spend lots of time at the tables but NEVER (well, rarely) drink and gamble at the same time, (b) I don't go to gentlemens clubs there either. Not a prude or anything, just not my scene.

As for in-and-out burger, I try to avoid that stuff at home *and *on vacation. Once I turned 30 burgers and fries started making a permanent homestead on my waistline.

I agree Vegas restaurants are overpriced generally, but what are you going to do. Two hours in a restaurant will likely cost me less than two hours at the blackjack tables so I figure I'm getting my meal for free, right? :crazy:


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> I'm taking a licensing exam on November 1 and will be staying at Bally's from 10-31 to 11-2. As I will be studying on 10-31 I plan on staying in the hotel for dinner. I note there is a steakhouse on premises and I was wondering if anyone has been there recently. If so, I'm curious as to your thoughts. The night of 11-1 I'm planning to give craftsteak a shot . . . unless anyone here advises otherwise!


Here's what Zagat's says about craftsteak:

*ZAGAT*
*Ratings & Review*

Food (25) Decor (24) Service (24) Cost $70
"As expected", Tom Colicchio's chop-and-seafood house in the MGM Grand delivers "superior quality", "flawless execution" and culinary empowerment: you can "build your own meal with a bountiful selection" of sides to go with your "sublime" beef, lamb, pork, fowl or fish; the wine list is "tremendous", the "groovy staff" is "helpful" and the "un-Vegas-like setting" ("not old boy, but metrosexual") is "delightfully unadorned", so if you can afford the "high prices", you're certain to "enjoy it immensely"; N.B. dinner only.

And the Bally's Steakhouse:
*ZAGAT*
*Ratings & Review*

Food (22) Decor (19) Service (21) Cost $52
"If it's raining and you don't want to leave the premises", you're in luck at Bally's where "solid" beef and lobster come "with all the comforts you would expect" from "a man's steakhouse out of the '60s" (1973, to be exact), including "old-world service" and a "clubby" ambiance; perhaps the "decor and menu are dated, but the food is good", not only for dinner but during the "quintessential old-school" champagne-and-caviar Sunday brunch.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Try the Terrazza Lounge at Caesars, I don't know at what time they stop with the live piano, but it's a much more "kick-black" atmosphere, I'd also recommend the Baccarat Lounge at the Bellagio, or The Bar at THE Hotel...The Petrossian at Bellagio is also nice, but, late at night, I've noticed that a large number of...how shall we say??? working girls??? hang out there...


I'm actually a big fan of Petrossian. Haven't noticed the working girls there on the nights I've been in, but frankly after a certain time of night they're somewhere in just about every hotel in Vegas.

Unfortunately I don't think any of these places have dancing, but you're right, great atmosphere.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

no, sorry, none of those places do have dancing, you may want to check out Forty Deuce in the Mandalay or House of Blues (also in Mandalay), other than that, I can't really think of any non hip-hop dance spots, perhaps there's something off the strip???


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> no, sorry, none of those places do have dancing, you may want to check out Forty Deuce in the Mandalay or House of Blues (also in Mandalay), other than that, I can't really think of any non hip-hop dance spots, perhaps there's something off the strip???


It's hell gettin' old.



The Gabba Goul said:


> ...you may want to check out Forty Deuce in the Mandalay ...


 :idea:


----------

